# ATM Fees - wow!



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys

I tried to take out €30 euros from my Australian no fees traveler bank card today however the ATM requested €4.50 for this transaction.

Firstly, this is from Sabadell, but is this a normal charge? Seems high

Secondly, am I better off just paying with my card for things rather than from the ATM? 

Thanks guys, I've used this card in many places and this is by far the highest withdrawal charge.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I tried to take out €30 euros from my Australian no fees traveler bank card today however the ATM requested €4.50 for this transaction.
> 
> ...


For us it depends on which bank we use the card at. We were given a list of banks who have an agreement with our bank (it's a relatively small Basque bank) If we don't use one of these banks then we will be charged. I imagine it's the same for you


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It is normal for foreign cards unfortunately, they charge a flat rate per withdrawal (usually €3) plus a percentage. Best to withdraw larger amounts of cash, to save on the flat rate. Use your card where possible but there will still be charges.


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

The €1.85 I was charged on withdrawing €100 on my UK debit card seems like a bargain, based on what I've read above.

I see there are separate threads on Spanish bank accounts suitable for non-residents, though I'd appreciate any recommendations on low-cost ones so that I don't get stung every time I go to withdraw some cash from the ATM.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

BigDeezel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I tried to take out €30 euros from my Australian no fees traveler bank card today however the ATM requested €4.50 for this transaction.
> 
> ...


Do you have a Sabadell account with no fees if you use their bank ATM? And they have affiliated banks, also no fees. 
Yeah, as someone said, don’t take out such small amounts. Maybe better to simply transfer a large potion of money into the bank you have an account with and withdraw with the bank’s atm card.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

At the moment there are three ATM networks in Spain: ServiRed, 4B and Euro 6000. Banks within each network don't charge withdrawal fees on cards from other banks within the network.

Servired - BBVA, CaixaBank, Bankia y Sabadell
4B - Santander, Popular, Banca March
Euro 6000 - Unicaja, Ibercaja, Kutxabank, BMN, Liberbank, Evo Banco, Abanca.

I think this might be phased out over the next few years though.

Payment Media - España: las redes de ATM y tarjetas Servired, 4B y Euro 6000 aprueban su fusión


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I have been using a UK based, Visa card for purchases in Spain for years. I always choose to pay in Euros so the exchange to GBP is done by my bank in UK They use the very best exchange rate and there are no charges either in Spain or UK for using the card.

I have never, and will never, use the card at an ATM to draw cash.

I do not know how an Australian based card would work


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> At the moment there are three ATM networks in Spain: ServiRed, 4B and Euro 6000. Banks within each network don't charge withdrawal fees on cards from other banks within the network.
> 
> Servired - BBVA, CaixaBank, Bankia y Sabadell
> 4B - Santander, Popular, Banca March
> ...


I believe it may already be being phased out. It's frustratingly inconsistent too. For example, I needed to withdraw a small amount of cash from a BBVA account as a merchant's card machine wasn't working. There was no BBVA ATM in the town I was in, so I used the ATM of another Servired member bank, under the mistaken impression that there'd be no charge. Other banks waive charges if you use an ATM in the network they're a member of, but then it may only be for two withdrawals a month, and only in the summer!! 

How on earth are consumers meant to understand this?

If anyone is to blame, it's not the banks, but a failure of regulators.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I bank with Deutsche Bank on the ServiRed system and whilst I don't get charged to use the ATMs of Bankinter or Banco Popular, those bank charge my bank 50 or 80' cents respectively. To use any other ATM costs me money !!! 


Davexf


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I bank with Deutsche Bank on the ServiRed system and whilst I don't get charged to use the ATMs of Bankinter or Banco Popular, those bank charge my bank 50 or 80' cents respectively. To use any other ATM costs me money !!!
> 
> ...


I also have to use DB for mortgage purposes, but I just tranfer a chunk every ,month into a different bank so that I am not tied to such a restricted network of ATMs.


----------

